# level up....



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I just wanted to let you know that I have finally finished my master!! Yupppiiiieeeee!!!!!!  Now it is time for a PhD perhaps, but I need to pour a little thought into this (about the subject etc....). Maybe something about orchids????????????????????????????:evil::evil:


----------



## Justin (Sep 27, 2010)

congratulations!!!!! What was your masters in?

i finished my PhD last year....if u can do the masters u can do the doctorate, it is a similar level of ability with the difference being the PhD is more a test of long-term endurance. 

But think about that later and enjoy your achievement now!


----------



## Darin (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats on the Masters!!!! Take some time and savor the joy of your accomplishment.


----------



## Hera (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats, now go out and buy some orchids to celebrate!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations, biothanasis! That's a great accomplishment.


----------



## fbrem (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats, treat yourself well for your accomplishment

Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats, I never made it past that point, though was in a PhD (Post Hole Digger) program right up to writing my dissertation and then pooped out! :rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations! What a great achievement! :clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 27, 2010)

yippee!
congratulations on your hard work!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your achievement!! Now it's time to celebrate with more orchids :rollhappy:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 27, 2010)

Thumbs up!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations Thanasis, good work!!!!! Jean

(If ever you go for a doctorate, try to do it on a very practical project, while earning money  )


----------



## hardy (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations! ^^


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you all very much!!!! 

The master program was on conservation planning and management of protected areas, and my dessertation was pollen production and airborn pollen
at the altitudinal range of Mt Olympus National Park. The most difficult part was the sampling, as I had to climb the mountain every week or so...!

Jean, you are in my mind about the phd (the 2 factors you mentioned are very important...)  (good luck to your daughter...)

Oh, and as for orchids, they were ordered some days ago so they should be arriving any minute now.... :evil:


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats, Thanasis...  You deserve a sanderianum for all that hard work...  I'm just finishing my degree... LOL


----------



## emydura (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations Thanasis. That is a significant achievement in your life. Something to be proud of. Sounds like an interesting thesis. I did my Masters on freshwater turtles (Emydura is the genus of turtle I studied). I thought about a pHd in botany but I thought it was time to earn some money so I can buy orchids.  Best of luck in your pHd, whatever you choose.

David


----------



## Clark (Sep 28, 2010)

:clap: Congratulations and best wishes on your future endeavors!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Candace (Sep 28, 2010)

Great news and congrats.


----------



## Hera (Sep 28, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Oh, and as for orchids, they were ordered some days ago so they should be arriving any minute now.... :evil:



That's my guy:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you all!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am glad some have also finished or they are on the verge of finishing their master. Good luck to all...!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 29, 2010)

congrats, thanasis on your hard work


----------



## Heather (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome job! Congratulations!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2010)

thank you all for the good comments...


----------

